# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Why will I have a lucid dream tonight? :uhm:

## IAmCoder

The brain responds better to questions, as it is designed to answer them. So I was thinking it might help someone to try asking the question "Why will I have a lucid dream tonight?" over and over before falling asleep.

----------


## Telemachus

Good thought, I'm eager to see the results of this technique  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

Sounds like a interesting plan. I will try this tonight and post my results

----------


## vbooy57

It seems that the more I think about lucid dreaming in a day, the more likely it is that I will be lucid.

----------


## IAmCoder

There is a lot of truth to those words, thank you. But I am afraid there must still be an unkown variable, which is why my question has not compiled yet. So let me try again;
*If I absolutely had to have a lucid dream tonight, what would I do?*  :Uhm:

----------


## vbooy57

I wish I knew the answer to that. Last night I didn't remember ANY dreams, after going on this forum for an hour. The 1st step is remembering  your dreams, I can tell you that.

----------


## IAmCoder

*Why will I remember having a lucid dream tonight?*
*Why will I remember having a lucid dream tonight?*
*Why will I remember having a lucid dream tonight?*

----------


## Moto

I like this idea, sets the brain in motion.  Are you supposed to answer it?  Or just keep on asking.  Should we do different questions, like, What will I do in my lucid dream tonight?  Or, Where will my lucid dream start tonight?  :wink2: .  You know, considering NLP, you could always do the auto-suggestion question for repeated mantras- I will have a great lucid dream tonight, won't I?  Or, You will have a great lucid dream tonight, won't you?  Or  It would be great to have a lucid dream tonight, would it not?  That one may be best, because you are making a statement, without putting any distress on your mind to succeed, but noticing that it would be a good thing to succeed in.  Or, I enjoy long, vivid lucid dreams, don't I.  Or, you enjoy long, vivid lucid dreams.  With this in mind, I have developed a connection better to my subconscious, and what he tells me is that becoming lucid has a way of disrupting the dream minds capabilities of relaying messages to you efficiently, however, if you have a long history of becoming lucid, then it is alright, because your dream mind has learned how to communicate what it wishes to you.  Thats why you have that initial resistance that you need to overcome, its an abstraction of the resistance of any learning lol.  That and developing the neurological patterns more.  This has great promise though.

----------


## guitardreamer

hey, Linkster, I just wanted to say that I love ur avatar. I am a legend of zelda nerd. I've played it since I was like, 5. weeeew.
Oh, and sounds like a cool technique by the way! I'll try it sometime and see how it goes!

----------


## mikeac

Legend of Zelda is awesome. :3
I'll try it too tonight.

----------


## Linkster17

haha, thanks and yes, Legend of Zelda is awesome. Oh, and I only tried it once and didn't get anything but I didn't get much sleep. Has anyone has success with this technique yet?

----------


## Hukif

Won't that just give you an answer? There can be all kind of answers, actually. I would think, formulating an answer as to WHY you will have the LD is a better idea than asking the question, I could just be cruel and answer something like "Oh you won't"

----------


## IAmCoder

Hmm, if it just gives you an answer, how about this one:
What will it feel like to have a lucid dream tonight?

----------


## Moto

So yeah.  It works.  I've also been doing another thing called Project Sanctuary which REALLY helps...but mostly with increased realism, and recall, and some lucidity.  I had a lucid, which I awoke, and then had three DEILDs afterward.  The first lucid was a DILD, earlier, I had a WILD also, but I discount that for the technique. You want to prep your mind to the state.  SO like, What would I do if I were in a lucid dream tonight?  Or What would I do if I went lucid in a dream tonight?  And I answered with something until it made my gut instinct feel good.  It also helps to sort of reach for the state, because you in order to know what you would do, you sort of have to be close to the state. So it worked for me.  One DILD, and I used WBTB as well.

----------


## IAmCoder

Sweet, took a while to compile though!

_What would I do if I were in a lucid dream tonight?_

----------


## vbooy57

> Hmm, if it just gives you an answer, how about this one:
> What will it feel like to have a lucid dream tonight?



 Problem with that is my sub-conscience seems to be as much of a smart-ass as I am, so it might be like "I don't know. and neither will you"

----------


## dakotahnok

*Cool. I will see if this mantra will work*

----------


## KristaNicole07

As humans, we are always searching for answers, so this definitely seems plausible. I'll have to give it a try!

----------


## Clairvoyance

I can hear my brain ansewring "no" every time. That's just me.

----------


## LiveInTheDream

I think you might have just stumbled upon the reason I have been struggling with lucid dreaming in recent months, IAmCoder.

As soon as I ask myself questions like "Why will I have a lucid dream tonight?" my brain quietly responds: "...you won't." But at the same time, directing these kinds of questions at it long enough may be just what it needs in order to get over the idea of the difficulty of lucid dreaming and onto the possibility of it!

Going to give this a try tonight; will report back with results.

----------


## insideout

There are so many methods and interesting ideas on this forum, I get overwhelmed and can't keep up.
But I think I should give this one a good try.

----------


## Lynn

My brain responds better to commands, but I have tried this and it failed.
I think some people will have success with it, though.

----------


## imj

Keeping the mind active may keep it awake or you sleep through and dream of other stuff. It's not the question or words or sentence of what is said it is the feeling of intent that does the magic and how badly you want the lucid dream. I notice this kind of repeating intent used to work but that was when I wanted the lucid dream so bad and no longer works now because it has died down after having many lucid dreams of useless proportions... :Sad: . But nonetheless I still rely on repetition in habitual thought...and when I blank out the mind I had a lucid dream last week... :Cheeky: . So maybe after repeating this mantra or whatever for a period of time just let go of everything, every thought every awareness and go to sleep...it may just recurr in the subconcious and appear in the dream.

IMJ

----------


## Alvas

I believe this process will create an effect that raises doubt considering the possibility that you will not become lucid in the evening. If you ask yourself, "Will I be pulled over by a cop on my way home tonight?", then you are considering possibilities that you will get pulled over and that you will not. So after an educated guess I have to say this is a 50/50 shot.

----------


## insideout

Mantras don't seem to work for me. Maybe I don't do it right, or I doubt it too much. What has worked for me is when I focus on something else as I fall asleep, like my breathing, and my intent to lucid dream is more of a background thought.

----------


## Alvas

> Mantras don't seem to work for me. Maybe I don't do it right, or I doubt it too much. What has worked for me is when I focus on something else as I fall asleep, like my breathing, and my intent to lucid dream is more of a background thought.



That's a good idea,  ::banana::  Trying it tonight lol

----------


## Tenrai

> I believe this process will create an effect that raises doubt considering the possibility that you will not become lucid in the evening. If you ask yourself, "Will I be pulled over by a cop on my way home tonight?", then you are considering possibilities that you will get pulled over and that you will not. So after an educated guess I have to say this is a 50/50 shot.



So how about "What will I do *when* I get lucid tonight?"

----------


## Alvas

> So how about "What will I do *when* I get lucid tonight?"



Much more convincing in my opinion, but everyone is different in their response to suggestion.

----------


## lucidadic

This sounds like it has potential, but wouldn't a question like "What is a lucid dream like" work better. I assume not for someone who does know what they are like though. But maybe, if you do ask it, you subconscious wouldn't know you knew? Not sure. Seems like a good method.

----------

